# Eat right 4 your type?



## Tooth Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi
I've just finished reading this book "Eat right for your type" and wanted to know if anyone has read it and if yes what do you think of it?
X M


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 24, 2008)

You might check out the information in this previous thread we had on the subject:

*Eat right for your blood type diet?*


----------

